# NOS (pr) Carlisle  Blackwalls 26"x1 3/8 x1 1/4 for S-6 Schwinn and foreign 3 speeds



## Babyboomerbikes (Oct 22, 2011)

I recently purchased the above pair of tires from an estate sale. Made in the USA by the last domestic Mfg. I think Carlisle dropped bike tires about 1981 after the Columbia Rx-5 repro. Do these have any collector value ? and estimate of worth? Thanks, Tim


----------



## how (Nov 6, 2011)

I bet the value is not much other than using them as riders.


----------

